# Sig 5 month sending



## rumaco (Apr 6, 2011)

My first Sig Sauer item I ordered took almost 6 months and was nothing more than a simple P238 magazine. The second was 6 months and was a recoil spring. The last (I DO MEAN LAST) was my three clips for a P238 and that was 8 months. They simply do not take care of those that take care of them!!!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You know what aggravates me? Someone that claims to have taught self defense for 40 years and still calls magazines clips.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

dosborn said:


> You know what aggravates me? Someone that claims to have taught self defense for 40 years and still calls magazines clips.


Dosborn, I agree with you.
Oops, no. I mean forget that sentence. Strike it. Forget you ever saw it.

I'm stepping aside. I'm neutral. 
This has ALL the earmarks of a GREAT flame war ! :watching: :anim_lol:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Dosborn, I agree with you.
> Oops, no. I mean forget that sentence. Strike it. Forget you ever saw it.
> 
> I'm stepping aside. I'm neutral.
> This has ALL the earmarks of a GREAT flame war ! :watching: :anim_lol:


Not in it for a war.:mrgreen: PM sent.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

rumaco; Try a different supplier!

I get my SIG parts and supplies from Top Gun Supply. Gun Supplies | Gun Accessories | Parts from Top Gun Supply
I normally order things a night and the next morning (Monday ~ Saturday) I receive the tracking number. :smt1099

If they do not have it in stock, they state that up front. Good people to buy from.

Lateck,


----------

